
How we started with 0$ in a Starbucks and created our startup - axelut
http://blog.creative-tim.com/creative-tim/started-0-starbucks-created-startup/
======
gigiprostul
Pretty long post but I like it, thank you for sharing this!

------
conacelelena
Nice story!

~~~
Nadya
_> Co-founder @creativetim._

This sort of behavior is frowned upon on HN. Voting rings don't really work.
Even if you wait 30 minutes after the post.

You aren't being non-obvious when you do this, FYI.

